# Any Dog Lovers?



## Dan C (Mar 5, 2013)

Hears my two


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes but I could not eat a whole one lol


----------



## Dan C (Mar 5, 2013)

î‹


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yuk, dogs & brussel sprouts, I cannot stand them, Ieft home at an early age to get away from them.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

MarkF said:


> Yuk, dogs & brussel sprouts, I cannot stand them, Ieft home at an early age to get away from them.


Brussels...yes..love 'em...dogs, no. I understand that folk love their dogs, and that's fine....however, as someone who has to mow the lawn of a dog owner, who doesn't pick up....I hate them. There's nothing worse than mowing over a concealed 'barkers egg', hidden in the grass, which explodes like a grenade all over ones boots and socks, leading to untold misery and an unholy stench in the van...especially when the heater's on. Plus it makes the house stink of 'dog', and just latterly, taking one to the vet incurs a bill that requires a second mortgage to be taken out. Dog owners...I know you love your pets...and please enjoy them....they're just not for me.


----------



## Dan C (Mar 5, 2013)

Just me then, never mind


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Nope not just you, Me too, 2 German shepherds. Agreed picking up the dog eggs is not great fun but a necessary evil and walking in the rain ain't always great but wouldn't be without em. I can see the other side but the house wouldn't be the same without them.

If you were to lock the wife, kids and dogs in the garage for the day only the dogs would be pleased to see you on your return.....)


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice shar pei ? I love dogs I got an Alaskan malamute . Hate cats and brussel sprouts .


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

i have three dogs and a cat. lol


----------



## Dan C (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah shar-pei, their top, the good defo out weighs the bad


----------



## PCthug (Jan 13, 2013)

My dog Is my best friend.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh and horses I have six in the family and I don't understand the appeal.


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm a dog lover too.

We have a Staffi and a Jack Russell.

Staffi had a major operation just over a week ago but is recovering nicely. Thank you PetPlan insurance 

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Montgomery - our Basset. Still only a pup, 8 months old.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bill










Alway had dogs and Bill is the best one yet


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

my little man troy


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AAAHHH! we want bill.


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a Stafford called Basher!










He's as soft as grease, and good company.

That stuffed football lasted about two minutes !

Paul.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Ralph is now 11 years old and he is a Shetland Sheepdog.


----------



## Dan C (Mar 5, 2013)

BASHER said:


> I have a Stafford called Basher!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the staffs, had a couple growing up, u can see in his eyes he's a nice dog.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Lost this big boy 2 years ago. Haven't been able to buy another as still miss him so much. First time I've felt so strongly about any of my dogs.


----------



## MuckMonkey (Jul 29, 2012)

This is my mutt. Honey.

A lab/Doberman cross.


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Splodge - Briard Retriever










Poppy - Lakenois


----------



## dkennyken (Mar 4, 2013)

These are my two chilling out...

Niko & Sadie.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

IE10 won't let me post properly. I guess IE10 users are buggered.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> IE10 won't let me post properly.


Every cloud has a silver lining

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Louie, our retired racing greyhound. Probably my favourite of all the colored hounds...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > IE10 won't let me post properly.
> ...


Chrome works okay, sorry to piss on your chips. :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Such is life :grin:

Bills' side kick Snoop. Half something and a bit of something else we're not sure but he's pretty good natured.










Bill isn't all sweetness and light though, a month or so ago they got in a bit of a scrap with Big M's sons' mutts, Bill is fearless, not sure why they kicked off as they usually get on fine but it ended up with a Â£1300 vets bill :huh:


----------



## JPaling (Mar 16, 2013)

i love dog's i have my beautiful girl, she's a newfoundland and shes giant and steals my bed


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

My boy Saba. It's his first birthday next month.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Thank you for trolling.:wink1:

A good back up regime and a multiple platform focus works wonders for some computer users.

Thanks for making me stay on the forum. :yes:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> My boy Saba. It's his first birthday next month.


Jeez Tim, been a year already? I suppose its been 7, seeing as how we're talking dogs....


----------



## Carlosjackal (Jan 31, 2013)

Fleur the GSD and Stinky the Griffon


----------



## Carlosjackal (Jan 31, 2013)

Sonny the Labradoodle


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Dan C said:


> Hears my two


Mate you forgot to iron your Labrador!!

I like dogs but don't think I could own one the wife got pounced on and bitten (not badly but hard enough) as a young child by a big dog, she literally freaks out if there is a dog that is bigger than she could feasibly kick across the room (she wouldn't do that just painting a picture) so I think our house will be a dog free zone for the foreseeable future, I only eat sprouts at Christmas because I promised my mum I would

Cheers

Yogi


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Meet Archie, best dog ever.










Photo was taken a couple of years ago, he's 13 now and not at his best, but he still rules the house.


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Mar 25, 2013)

Meet Oliver. He loves Seiko Divers as much as I do!


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

This was my Jack Russell Max, had to put him to sleep in 2008 when he was 12. I miss the little boy so much.


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Mar 25, 2013)

Aw. Max is saying "Hi" from the Rainbow Bridge. Sweet.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bill is giving me that "look" again tonight

Dad are you p!ssed again.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Bill is giving me that "look" again tonight
> 
> Dad are you p!ssed again.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


No, Bond....it's Dad,..... you definitely are pi$$ed again.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> No, Bond....it's Dad,..... you definitely are pi$$ed again.












Correct, Bill wasn't wrong.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i had to put my great dane down on friday, troy had lymphatic cancer and was just beginning to struggle so we thought it best not to let him struggle

he is really missed already, there is a large great dane sized hole in the house


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

im bumping this to show duke off and for baxter when he gets a photo on here



the weird thing is duke was born on the day june21st that we had to put troy to sleep


----------



## Lionel Richtea (Aug 24, 2013)

If you take against a critter simply because it happens to cr*p, then you really do reduce your number of friends down to your rocking chair.

The only problems with dogs is their owners.

As for cats though.....

Until they have Guide Cats for the Blind, my opinion will remain that they of only any use as draft excluders.


----------



## lenny2007 (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's my crazy lot!

Two bulldogs - Millie and Betty

Cairn Terrier - Beau





































We also have a very anti-social killer cat some

Where too!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

We picked up Crumpet at the weekend from the Dogs Trust. He is a half Shitzhu, half Pug and very docile - possibly because he is so fat!



in three days we have had no accidents, no dramas, and he is even getting on okay with our rabbit - now the rabbit is used to him!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

lenny2007 said:


> Here's my crazy lot!
> 
> Two bulldogs - Millie and Betty
> 
> ...


PICTURE OF KILLER CAT REQUIRED, PLEASE.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Stan said:


> IE10 won't let me post properly. I guess IE10 users are buggered.


Try using the compatibility button, middle of three next to the address bar window.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

​
Sable died last Friday. She was a good dog.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

sorry for your loss chris, its a terrible loss for the whole household


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

It's a terrible shock; I don't think we'll have another dog, I couldn't go through this again.

I keep expecting her to pop her head round the door...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

its been two and a half months since troy was put to sleep but we had to jump back on the bandwagon as he left such a massive whole in the house


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

marmisto said:


> Splodge - Briard Retriever


Super picture Sir


----------



## europa (Jul 22, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> my little man troy


jeeezz.. looks like the start of a prison rape.  

Great thread, dog lover here too.. well, apart from when I caught him chewing a watch :taz:


----------



## europa (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh christ, sorry Chris, I hadn't realised you'd lost your pal, I'm so sorry.. I would never had made a light hearted comment if I'd read the thread properly.. so sorry.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

its fine mate


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

We have 2 border collies, I'll try and get some pics up.


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

try again!


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

not easy posting pics! :mellow:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

These are my two any idel how done it ?


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

well,after after about 2 hours of messing around on photobucket,that was a pic of my Border collie Duke. Thankyou to the mods for deleting my first total c#ck up!! :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is Archie afraid he died last month great dog








and this is Morgan she's lost without him.









And I have a two year old jack Russell aswell I wish she was as laid back as the bullies but she's great


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm having a pizza, Bill is waiting expectantly for the leftovers


----------

